# The Puritans on the Mosaic Covenant



## JTB.SDG (Oct 15, 2019)

New material is up on www.ruinandredemption.com concerning how the Puritans interacted with the Mosaic Covenant in particular; there are separate threads dealing with John Ball, Anthony Burgess, Thomas Blake, Francis Roberts, William Bridge, William Strong, and Francis Turretin. You can find them here: https://www.ruinandredemption.com/threads/page/1 (you'll need to scroll down just a bit). Hope it's a blessing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2019)

This is an issue very near and dear to my heart. I found this site to be very good also. The other one must be experiencing overload. I can't seem to get it to load. 

https://sites.google.com/site/themosaiccovenant/Home


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2019)

> The Mosaic covenant is both an administration of the covenant of graceAND an administration of the covenant of works.
> R. S. Clark



This caused a firestorm many years back. I have not kept up on the issue after the OPC came out with their report. I wonder if this Professor of History ever advanced his view or changed it. I quit following the issue. That quote was cut and pasted so I did not write that. I did ask him to define his terms. I was accused of not knowing Latin and couldn't truly understand what the Reformers were saying. I agreed that could be a possibility.

I did ask Dr. Clark if I could post that on the PB. It was from an email. He did say yes then. I didn't quote private conversations without permission.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh yeah, I also asked him if he held to the subservient view some held to. He neglected to answer if I remember correctly. I will have to read through the messages again. This started over something called Complementarianism back in 2012 if I am not mistaken. We had long been in a discussion over Radical Two Kingdom theology, Klineanism, and some other weird sidetracks. Federal Vision was the start which was very destructive. The pendulum went from one side to the other. I became Reformed from a Reformed Baptist due to the controversies.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Oct 15, 2019)

Martin,

I remember your posts on the Mosaic Covenant. I stumbled on them when I was trying to figure some of these things out; they helped me immensely.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 16, 2019)

JTB.SDG said:


> Martin,
> 
> I remember your posts on the Mosaic Covenant. I stumbled on them when I was trying to figure some of these things out; they helped me immensely.


Thanks, I still have a lot to learn. I am still trying.


----------

